

Functional Optimistic Concurrency in C# - jconley
http://jdconley.com/blog/archive/2009/06/26/functional-optimistic-concurrency-in-c.aspx

======
Retric
Cool, it would be nice if they mentioned the downsides. Such the posibility of
complex operations never finishing while eating a lot of CPU time. But, I like
it.

